# mathews switchback



## kase

have you guys looked at or shot mathews new switchback. supposed to be faster and just as smooth as the outback. i was thinking of trading in my outback for one, but i havn't had time to get to scheels and shoot it yet. looking for some details.
feed me back

kase


----------



## faithsdave

Picked mine up today from the moorhead scheels. Sold my legacy. My son has the outback. Nice bows, but the switchback kicks a$$. Rated at 318fps, I think it was. Very smooth, much smoother than the outback even. You dont notice the "roll over" of the cam. No vibration when shot, and less noise than before. Cant say enough good things about it.


----------



## bretts

What was that bow running for? Bow only, wanting to get rid of my pse and switch over to mathews


----------



## bretts

Kase, maybe if your gonna get rid of your bow I will buy yours and get rid of mine??


----------



## faithsdave

New Switchback was $749.99 They did have some closeouts on other Mathew's models.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I looked at an outback a few weeks back and it really felt good. I have the original standard mathews now and have loved shooting that for about 12 years. I'm thinking on a second bow to take to Wyoming for elk and would keep my standard as a back-up. I was really thinking the outback, but the switchback sounds like one I'll look into before I buy.


----------



## Shooter

kase, 
A guy that I work with is doing exactly what you are thinking of doin. He bought an outback last year and now has his new bow on lay-away at Scheels. He said its not a lot of difference between the two but he likes the new one better and Scheels is givin him a pretty good deal on the trade-in.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I went in the back and shot one and im hooked. Im going to order me up one. There is no vibration and it is quieter than an outback. It is awsome. 
Go into scheels and ask to try it.


----------



## TANATA

Bowtech Alligaince at the same price range with rating of 328 fps?


----------



## Wags

I have an Outback for sale in the classifieds if anyone is interested. PM me.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I finaly got mine, and it is awsome. It is so smooth and quiet that when I go back and shoot my old bow it's like switching from a ferrari to a tempo. It is similar to shooting a rifle, it will hit where you are aiming every time. If you mess-up a shot it is still going to be a 10 ring. It is awsome and I would suggest anyone who is looking at it to just shoot it and see how awsome it is. :lol: :sniper:


----------

